# 2005-06 expectations: Yao Ming



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/yao_ming/index.html

_Last Season:
Expectations were high for Yao following his performance in the Olympics - perhaps a little too high. Yao showed flashes of brilliance last season, but was plagued by inconsistency, mainly due to his problems with getting into foul trouble. Playing more aggressively, Yao found himself quickly getting on the ref's bad side, getting caught for things like moving picks, fighting for post positions, and not setting his feet in the defensive paint area. Overall, he had a good season, but not as good as we all hoped from our treasure from China._

This Season:
MVP! MVP! MVP!
OK seriously I'm kinda worried about Yao for next season - until I start hearing about him recovering from his injury and playing normally again, I have a bad feeling about him not being physically ready when the season starts... But one thing you can count on is Yao being mentally ready - Yao is a winner at heart, and I'm sure he's set high goals for himself for next season. One thing that stands out to me was his comment on looking up to Amare Stoudamire, and how he wants to reach the level Amare is at right now. Hopefully with a year of playing w/ T-Mac under his belt and learning more about the NBA officiating system for 7'6" people, Yao will be able to dominate night-in night-out this coming season.

Stats Prediction: 20.5ppg, 9.3rpg, .565fg%, 2.3bpg
2nd team All-NBA


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, this will be his 4th season...so the natural progression should/hopefully lead him to 20 and 10 every night...

I expect him to average around 20pts and 9 rebs...All-NBA 3rd...more importantly around 34 minutes a night


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't think his rebounding will go up... he's just too slow.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

20.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 2.4 bpg

his ppg will increases gradually as he did in the past 3 seasons, and i don't see his rpg will go up much.

this might sound passive,but i think he is really too big to dominate.so a 20+9 stats is fine for him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Shaq is there, and I guess Amare will stll be considered a Center, so it's tough for Yao to get anything more than 2nd Team.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yao should be an All-NBA 3rd. It is hard to pass up Amare and Shaq. I think he's gonna average 20 pts this year, but his rebs will probably be around the same.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yao's career will always be a question of stamina and consistency. For him to be considered All-NBA, he needs to bump his minutes per game up to 33 or more. I would like to see his personal fouls per game cease rising like it has every year and drop back down under 3 per game. 

My expectations:

MPG - 34+
PPG - 20+
FG% - 54+
FT% - 75%+
RPG - 9.5+
APG - 1+
BPG - 2+
TO - 2.5-
PF - 3.0-

My prediction:

MPG - 32.5
PPG - 19.5
FG% - 53.5
FT% - 78%
RPG - 9.2
APG - 1.0
BPG - 2.2
TO - 2.5
PF - 3.5


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Yao should be an All-NBA 3rd. It is hard to pass up Amare and Shaq. I think he's gonna average 20 pts this year, but his rebs will probably be around the same.


Amare will be considered a PF next year.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think Yao Ming will average around 20 ppg, 10 rpg, 3apg, 2bpg.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

21 ppg, 9 rpg, 53 FG%, 2.3 bpg


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

As long Shaq is in league Yao wont be All Nba 1.Team


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> 20.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 2.4 bpg
> 
> his ppg will increases gradually as he did in the past 3 seasons, and i don't see his rpg will go up much.
> 
> this might sound passive,but i think he is really too big to dominate.so a 20+9 stats is fine for him.


That's about what I would expect. He still doesn't have the trust of our backcourt for now, so his shots will be limited. I do think he will easily average 20 ppg, because the Rockets have figured out how to exploit the McGrady-Yao pick and roll. Plus, he won't have that awkward start to the season he had last year. Familiar faces for the first time in a long time for Yao.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

20 and 9.


----------

